#ubuntu-pa 2011-10-04
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> buenos dias
#ubuntu-pa 2011-10-08
<Sidewinder1> Guess everyone is out enjoying this wonderful weather. So what the heck am I doing in front of the screen?
